# PH 22 Mod Clone from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/9/14)

The PH22 is personally one of the best side firing mech mods I own. It
hits like a train, simple to use, fits all my tanks and looks damn fine. Nothing to adjust every time you
change your battery or tank and it simply works perfectly right out of the
box.


Semi Brushed stainless steel and brass
Removable top cap
Airflow control ring on upper body
Fixed 510 centre pin
Side spring-loaded firing button
510 threading connector
Houses single 18650 battery

Great price at only - R550

Email asksirvape@gmail.com to order


----------

